# want to do 50's style alien invasion theme



## dodkalm81 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am having a hard time coming up with ideas on how to turn my house into a 1950's alien invasion themed party. The alien part is not that hard, its all of the things that i might need to make the house feel like its in the 1950's. Anyone have any suggestions on how to do this, without spending a fortune on a ton of old appliances?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You could turn the kitchen into a soda shop.......jukebox, malts, shakes, black & white checks and you can do tons of stuff with old 45's.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

uhhh, maybe you could borrow stuff from your Grandma or Grandpa, or something one who likes old stuff and none of the new tech. I have a neighbor who still uses the stuff from back then. Yea, it still works too. That's my thinking other then spending money you don't want to spend and use it one time.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We did a 50's classic B-movie science Fiction Theme one year. The dining room was the "alien Autopsey" scene. I wanted to hide our china cabinet in our dining room, so I picked up a few $10 sheets of silver faced Celotex insulation from Home Depot. I cut slots in it and inserted rope lights, along with a few other paper gauges, and some lights. This made a classic 50's style sci-fi super computer suitable for a mad scientist.

I then made a mad scientist with a simple PVC frame body form and an Alien Autopsey "chip & dip" set. I carved the alien out of blue foam insulation and made the abdominal cavity the right size to hold containers of guacamole and salsa. Guests would dip the chips into the alien's abdomen. Here are two photos showing the concept. Please excuse the poor lighting. I never seem to take photos of my props, and most are only used once then taken apart to be re-purposed for something else. This was a relatively easy scene and fairly inexpensive.




















Eric


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

It kind of depends on the look you are going for--there are scene setters and prop decorations for the 1950's --something like these http://www.stumpsparty.com/party/50s-Diner-Scene-Setters.cfm

Or if you want more realistic decor you could look into renting vintage pieces--there are rental places that rent that kind of decor--but you will be more likely to find things like that near larger cities. Also you could probably find some things at thrift stores that would lend that vintage feel. I would also suggest the possibility of putting a wanted items listing on Craig's list or keeping an eye on it for free items--especially since you could use things for decoration that are not in great shape. People may just want to get rid of things and you could work broken items into your decorations. Freecycle would be another place to check, or even put an add in the local paper--saying you will come pick up items and they do not have to be in working order or great shape.

You might also consider just putting the word out about the kind of things you are looking for among your friends, family, and any groups you are a part of. It is amazing sometimes what you can get from people when they find out you are looking for something.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

An easier 50s version might be to do it up like a high school (Halloween) sock hop dance...then you could decorate with streamers and balloons and such (remove most of the furniture so it looks like a GYM, hang 2 cheap basketball nets at each side of the room,lol), decorate the front of your house like its a school (maybe do a sock hop banner across the front of the school, a sign with the schools name and maybe a mascot/founder statue for the lawn)...kitchen the cafeteria (use the sectioned off styro plates remenicent of school trays and serve up a buffet school lunch style...with all the classic 50's food meatloaf and that sorty of stuff...or 50s appetizers like develed eggs and such), in the halls you could hang up some pictures printed off the net of 50's football teams or alumni and do it like a hall of fame) toss out some old trophies or ribbons, you could even fashion a stall doors in the restroom fairly cheaply across toilet and tub areas and add some dry ice to replicate smoking in the bathroom,lol). You would be able to still do the alien invasion...use aliens and their victims in front of the school (use cheap skeletons...spray painted green or black, dressed in 50's attire with green ooze [expanding foam painted with glow in the dark green paint] as if theyve been vaporized. You could do a crashed UFO in the school lawn and aliens with tazer guns all over the place...maybe even have some spying through the windows at the students and hiding throughout the school.

something like this http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...l&id=A691C33425E7B5AE43D9D1F2428131035B8F1E9C


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I wonder if there was a popular color scheme that defined 50's homes. For example, I'm a child of the 70's and pretty much every kitchen back then was done up in that awful avocado green or "harvest" gold which pretty much screamed "the 70's". However, when you watch the old shows from the 50's (Leave it to Beaver, I Love Lucy, etc.), they're all in black-and-white so you can't tell what the popular colors were. 

Also, several years ago there was a movie starring Brendan Fraser as a young man who's family got locked in their home's elaborate bomb shelter in either the 50's or the early 60's. Part of the fun of the movie was that none of the furniture and household goods could be updated during the 20 or 30 years they were trapped down there so they were basically living in a time capsule. I think the movie may have been called "Blast from the Past". It might give you some ideas.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I think most were teal, sky blue or like pink or salmon color....we didnt hit the avocado/harvest gold till the 70s (I think)....It might even be cool to do everything like it was a black and white movie...I saw some homemade costumes on pinterest that were done like that...absolutely amazing


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Heres a tutorial on the black and white makeup if you decide to go black and white...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDWKr3LtxnI


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Found these and thought they were super cute, easy and cheap...could be great for contest winners

http://dollarstorecrafts.com/2009/03/alien-lamp/


----------

